# Graphics Contest #37 - Starring..... Romeo!!



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Slightly larger photo available here.

Graphic Contest rules

Blending or any other graphics tricks are allowed. No theme this time around - go nuts!

Romeo must remain the focus of the graphic.

The picture must not exceed 450x600 in pixel size (easier for everyone to see and will not stretch people's browsers).

Use either jpg or gif format so they all show when linked.

When submitting, please use your catforum photo gallery. Then there are no issues if your host goes down for a little while during the voting period. If they're all in the same gallery, then they'll all show up, or they all won't.

Submissions will be accepted until Saturday March 31.

Up to 15 entires will be taken, so if 15 are received before the ending time then the voting will start early. 

One submission per user.

The winner of the competition picks the subject (and theme if they want one) for the next competition.

Users may not win two competitions in a row - they may enter the next competition for practice, but the entry will not be included in the voting.

Competitions are open to entrants of all ages and abilities. 

Entrants will not solicit votes under any circumstances. Encouraging members to join the forum in order to vote for a particular entry will be considered cheating and in such instances the entry will be disqualified.

Users and entrants should remain respectful of their own and other entries at all times.

Don't feel shy to enter! I think it will be a lot of fun if we get lots of people participating again.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Aw, Romeo is sooo cute! Is he yours, because I don't see him in your siggy? Either way, beautiful picture!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Awww, cute picture of Romeo.

Is there a theme to the contest?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Such a dreamy look!!


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Nope, Romeo is Michelle's (loveshobbits) baby!

I couldn't think of a good theme that would suit Romeo, so just do whatever you think suits him! I think we'll get some interesting entries! :wink:


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Here is mine:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

here is my try.... ooh Romeo We just love you!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I really like that graphic!


----------



## loveshobbits (Dec 11, 2006)

I love both of them, but the roses... Wow!!

Michelle


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Here's my entry...

Romeo, King of the Cat Gods:


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Des, that's really neat!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks Megan!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

awesome! we bow to the Cat god,


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks, lol :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Good luck everyone! :wink:


----------

